# Which States Don't Require a Contractor License?



## Ben of Hyde (Jan 3, 2010)

I just heard that New York Doesn't Require Licenses for General Contractors ... Only Asbestos, Crane & maybe Demolition companies do.

I was talking to my Painting sub on the phone about tomorrow and he was crying about California regulations, when he mentioned NY.


Is it True?

What other states let just anyone contract?


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Licenses are issued at County level... I have to have one license for EACH county I work in here on Long Island. Also some smaller villages require their own as well. NY State doesnt issue construction licenses.


----------



## Ben of Hyde (Jan 3, 2010)

WTF!

One license for each county? I thought many of you guys work "Tri-state" ... is their a course to take like a test or is it just a pay over the counter thing ... like our business licenses? California has a State license and then you have to get local business licenses for _each_ city or county, but those are just for tax purposes.


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

http://www.reliableremodeler.com/lic_req.asp


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

Nothing for Ohio, hope it changes...


----------



## Ben of Hyde (Jan 3, 2010)

Nothing!?!

Not even for Commercial?


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

In our locale there are no licenses on the county level, only plumbing and heating licenses within the city limits. You do need proof of insurance or a waiver to pull a permit as a contractor. HO's can pull a permit by signing a waiver. 

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Ben of Hyde (Jan 3, 2010)

You must hold a state license do Electrical, HVAC, Refrigeration, Plumbing, or Hydronics work in Ohio. General construction *contractors may need to be licensed at the local level.* Check with the city or county for licensing information and requirements.


For Once I like California's system better!


Quick Research page for state requirements...


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

general contractors license in nebraska is just a registration.electrical license is a state isue,a few citys have their own electricians license.plumbing licenses are done by city/county,mechanical is city/county


----------



## Ben of Hyde (Jan 3, 2010)

Montana Has a license for Boxers.

http://app.mt.gov/lookup/





I can't think of a single famous boxer out of Montana .... and now I know why.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

No license for general contractors in Oklahoma. Electricians, plumbers and Heat & Air have to be. No roofing permits.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

Montana Has a license for Boxers.


Do they mean like prize fighters? They have to be licensed? Wow


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

No license in MO for general contractors. I license in each city I work in.


----------



## Ben of Hyde (Jan 3, 2010)

What does it take to get a license in each city? is their a competency test? 



.... or is it like my Dog's License?


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ben of Hyde said:


> Montana Has a license for Boxers.
> 
> http://app.mt.gov/lookup/
> 
> ...




And wrestlers or kickboxers ha


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Ben of Hyde said:


> What does it take to get a license in each city? is their a competency test?
> 
> 
> 
> .... or is it like my Dog's License?


Nope, pay my $25-50 annual license fee.


----------



## Zinsco (Oct 14, 2009)

Ben of Hyde said:


> Montana Has a license for Boxers.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

We should have a thread on what statesdo require a contractor to be licensed? I'll bet it would be a shorter list.

Here in Florida you need a license to do everything!


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

Nothing in NH for GC's, or to pull permits. 
Electricians & plumbers have licenses.
This needs to change.
Mass, you need a Construction Supervisors License to do the work and a HIC (Home Improvement Contractors License) to pull the permit.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Ben of Hyde said:


> Nothing!?!
> 
> Not even for Commercial?


What do you suppose a license does anyway? :whistling

Isn't California and a few other states tightly regulated, but hacks work away? 

When we build new homes, the insurance and experience do as much to regulate who works as a "tax" and a piece of paper. When we do commercial work, it is about the same...a hack doesn't get in the door, since they usually don't have the experience, credit, contacts, or know how to get the job anyway.

We have beat this horse to death in many threads, and those of us that live in states without licensing are as qualified as contractors who have passed multiple tests......the license does not get the job. 

Oklahoma will soon have statewide licensing to insure "compliance" with WC laws, "experience", and insurance, but we have that covered. What this really means is A: a new tax, and B: another way to insure we are buying insurance. A test does not mean the work will be exceptional. 

Except for hack remodelers and flippers, who has an example of an unlicensed contractor landing a really good project? :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I believe Ohio still does not have a requirement for a GC.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

summithomeinc said:


> Yeah I know it's an old thread but, I'm curious what states still have no GC license requirements?


For residential work:
State by State licensing comparision


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

SLSTech said:


> For residential work:
> State by State licensing comparision


Nicely done Sean! :clap: 
I'll be Bookmarking that for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

Mass has a construction supervisors license and a home improvement contractor registration and now windows and siding license/a crapload of specialty licenses roofers license , also r r p cert for pre 1978 homes and anything else they can chrge us for 
Red tape up the arse tax achuset ts bites the big one new hampshire and texas are both great states for liberty in my opinion but i am getting off topic sorry


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Pa. contractor must register with the state. Beyond that it's a simple matter of paying the $50-150 yr. to work in each township.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Basic Facts About Contracting in California

Anyone performing construction work in California that totals $500 dollars or more in labor and materials must be licensed by CSLB.
The construction industry is one the largest industries in California. www.labormarketinfo.edd.ca.gov
Licensed contractors must demonstrate at least four years of experience/education in the trade for which they are licensed, be fingerprinted, have an FBI background check, and be bonded.
CSLB's Statewide Investigative Fraud Team (SWIFT) conducts stings and sweeps somewhere in California each week.
Unlicensed contractors are part of the $60-140 billion underground economy that does not pay taxes, insurance, or follow safety laws. www.dir.ca.gov/LETF/LETF.html
First-time offenders often are issued a Notice to Appear (NTA) for misdemeanor charges of contracting without a license or illegal advertising. The NTA carries a maximum penalty of six months in jail and/or up to a $5,000 fine.
Additional convictions raise the fines to $10,000 and a mandatory 90-day jail sentence.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

This is Floridas licensee requirements:
It costs me more to work in one tiny county than it would to have gone statewide...:blink:. Maybe i should've gotten certified vs. registered?!?!oops







License Information

Definition of Occupation and Class Codes

License Categories:
• General
• Building
• Residential
• Sheet Metal
• Roofing
• Class A & B Air Conditioning
• Air Conditioning Service
• Mechanical
• Commercial Pool/Spa
• Residential Pool/Spa
• Swimming Pool/Spa Service
• Plumbing
• Underground Utility and Excavation
• Residential Solar Water Heating Specialty
• Solar
• Specialty Structure
• Pollutant Storage System Specialty
• Gypsum Drywall Specialty
• Gas Line Specialty
• Internal Pollutant StorageTank Lining Applicator
• Precision Tank Tester
• Glass and Glazing Specialty 
• Swimming Pool Specialties
• Marine Specialty 
• Tower Specialty 

Methods of Licensure:
By Endorsement - Yes
By Examination - Yes
By Reciprocity - No

Licenses may be issued by registration or certification:
Registration – The applicant has taken and passed a local competency examination and can practice only within that locale.
Certification – The applicant has taken and passed an examination and can practice throughout Florida.


----------

